# tree stump how do I get rid of it?



## beverly

my kids have a swingset in the yard and right under one of the swings is an old treestump from an evergreen that used to be there.  How do I get rid of it?  I don't have the stamina to dig it and all of it's roots up, is there something I can like pour on it to dissolve it or something?  anyone know?


----------



## FirTrader

Heheh.... well... you can get a stump-grinder in, you can attack it with a chainsaw... I don't know if there is a chemical that will break down wood without doing ridiculous harm to other things around it...


----------



## Lil Dave

Lime is generally used for eventual deterioration of tree stumps.  Takes more than one year for full removal.  Will have to be reapplied on a regular basis.  Not a smart thing to do in such close vicinity of children playing area.

Another way is to build a few fires on the stump.  Has to be really hot to get the moisture out, and usually takes more than one fire.  Long-burning fuel, like charcoal and hardwood (oak for instance) is needed.

Digging around to expose the major roots at the stump, then using a chainsaw to cut these roots can help in either case.  Whatever method has its own type risks and precautions.


----------



## sonofthesoil

For my money, it is worth it just to pay someone to come and drag it out with a tractor - may cost a bit, but you will save time and it will be over and done


----------



## beverly

I like the idea of having someone just pull it out but wondering what something like that might cost...


----------



## Canadiver

Best way is to dig around the stump to expose the roots, cut the roots and then pull the stump depending on size. This would do less damage then say: having a backhoe come in and dig it out if you can even get a backhoe into the backyard. In the North West a Backhoe will cost $50 to $75 per hour for small one. Most landscaping companies would do this work and repair the erea after, give some a call and get an estimate. Good Luck


----------



## Mach1

beverly said:
			
		

> I like the idea of having someone just pull it out but wondering what something like that might cost...



Just had a guy remove a mid-size maple tree from the yard.  A backhoe made quick work of it, stump and all.


----------



## mickmar

beverly, you should be able to rent a small stump chopper from a tool rental place, a couple hours should do it. Probably need a trailer and a strong armed person to help. Mick.


----------



## dotnik

I'm told that the Amish put a load of manure on the stump and let nature take its course. That wouldn't work too well under a swing, though. If you put a couple of inches of woods soil on it, it will decay faster than if you don't. You could also take out that swing and put a little raised bed of petunias or ground cover there.
     Dorothy Nichols, author of Garden Adventures


----------



## HUNARI

I take my reciprocating saw and about a 12" blade to stumps taht aren't too big. First I circle around the stump and get all the outreaching surface roots. Once I get them cut I take my pick axe and pry em all up.
Then I take the same saw and just start trimming the stump down to below ground level. Once the stump si below ground level I drill a hole into what is left and pour stump-rot into it, and cover it up with dirt.
Out of site, out of mind.


----------



## LoneJeeper

if you've got deer in the area that aren't too shy, pour saltwater on the stump.  they'll dig the stump apart to get to the salt.  

hey, it works in the country.


----------



## glennjanie

OR, you could burn it in place. Once you get it started burning the roots underground will smoulder for days on end, but there won't be any more stump.
Still another method is to hire the stump removers who will come over and use a big, thick, carbide toothed saw blade to cut it up to smitherines. The stump shavings will turn into dirt in a few years.


----------



## cibula11

When my brother and I were little we tried using an old stump as a wind block to light fire crackers.  When that wouldn't work we dowsed the cracker with a bit of gas and went from there.  With all the dead leaves the stump had collected, the stump started up in no time.  It burned for about 3 days....Now no stump.   Parents weren't thrilled with us, but my dad couldn't get too mad as he had been trying to figure a way to get rid of the thing


----------



## Parrothead

glennjanie said:


> OR, you could burn it in place. Once you get it started burning the roots underground will smoulder for days on end, but there won't be any more stump.
> Still another method is to hire the stump removers who will come over and use a big, thick, carbide toothed saw blade to cut it up to smitherines. The stump shavings will turn into dirt in a few years.




Yup any tree-cutting service will be glad to take care of the stump, and that's how they do it. A couple years ago I had a willow tree with at least a three-foot trunk get knocked over in a storm. I cut the tree up myself with a chainsaw, then paid maybe $150-$200 to get rid of the stump.


----------

